# My Kindred



## AnnePrice (Aug 9, 2014)

My name is Anne, and I have been writing horrid poetry since 1989 when Bobby F. dumped me, stole my eyeliner and took off with some other tramp to the White Snake concert. (yes, I said some other tramp)


Blew a bunch of my brain cells from 89-91 on expensive pot and cheap whiskey
started writing fiction late 1991. Then discovered ecstasy. Took the next few years off.  Made out with a bunch of random souls covered in sweat and glitter. Partied at gay clubs, got mistaken for a drag queen, which was a compliment of sorts, went home with a underwear model and his six foot four Tina Turner impersonator boyfriend... “when shit got real”... escaped their house out a bathroom window and broke my ankle. Called my friend Frankie who gave me some Coke, you know, to help with the pain. Spent the next several years re-enacting scenes from Scarface. Burnt out all the cells that could possibly produce normal brain chemistry leaving me in teetering from moments of soul sucking depression to the tippy top of the roller coaster of self deluded grandeur.  I am a gray eyed gingery type. Grew up in a trailer park in that dirty rebel flag tattooed part of the States. Got picked on for reading books, now I want to write them. Madness! 


So yeah....enough about me...


----------



## aj47 (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome to WF.  I don't know how to put the amount of awe into my typing that I feel. To do all that and come out and want to write it so the rest of us can have a taste (or just so you can say, "I did that!") is ... awe-inspiring.  We each have our own trials and triumphs and at the end of the day, we each can tell unique stories.

There is a lot to do around here.  After ten posts, you level up and get the keys to your profile/sig/avatar.  You also get access to the members-only suite of Workshop areas (no search engines allowed).  Most importantly, though, you'll be able to share your work with us.

In the meanwhile, let us share our work with you. Feel free to leave honest feedback on what you see here. You are also encouraged to join our discussions and play our games.

I don't know how your writing process works, but there is a Literary Maneuvers Fiction Challenge going on *right now*. The prompt is "Don't look back" and the deadline is the 15th.

Feel free to jump in wherever it suits you.  Again, welcome.  I look forward to reading your writing.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 9, 2014)

Anne - welcome! Nice to see you've conquered the monsters and continued to have that creative yearning. This is a great place to pal around with other writers of all makes and models, many of whom have been through their own crazy period. Hope you'll poke your head around the creative areas and check out the many subforums where you can find most of us chatting about writerly-type endeavors.

Cheers!


----------



## AnnePrice (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I hit submit and had one of those forehead slapping moments...I tend to over-share unsolicited and deeply personal information. I think it may be a psychiatric disorder of some sort. Anyway its all part of my charm...right? ***elbow your ribs*** right? Wait? Where are you going?

I have already wandering over to the poetry section and have been thoroughly inspired. I love to read other peoples poetry, its like sampling someones soul. Okay...that sounded creepy but you get what I am saying.


----------



## Apple Ice (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome Annie, I like you already. You seem remarkably too cool for a writing forum, makes me a bit suspicious of you if anything. We are quite cool, though, cos when we're not snorting cocaine off strippers or being strippers ourselves, we dabble in writing. Really hardcore bunch of internet folk. Anyway, welcome and hope we keep you (we don't keep many, mainly because none of us know how to greet new people without being weird).


----------



## AnnePrice (Aug 9, 2014)

Apple Ice~ I live for weird. Thank you for the welcome, and may I say your screen name sounds delicious with vodka. And I admit I can be very suspect, but I have a feeling you wont hold that against me.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome Anne, nice to meet you!


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there, Anne. You sound like precisely our sort.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ah, to live a full and happy life...what's it like? Man, I'd love to jump out the window trying to avoid some underwear models...or is that into the window to meet up with some underwear models...I'll sort that out on my own.

I think what you'll find in these parts is an excepting and certainly diverse community willing to read and comment on just about anything. We have a myriad of places for you to put your fiction, your memoirs, your poetry, your, well, you get the picture. All that we as a community require from you is that massive collection of experience and opinion you've probably got left in those few brain cells you claim to have (if you can write, you've got more than you'd think). I like to hear all sorts of advice from all sorts of people, and I know I'm not alone, so please! help as much as you possibly can. We need you (does that sound desperate?).

Any questions? Ask.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Apex (Aug 10, 2014)

I knew an retired (retarded) English teacher who wanted to be a writer. The worst thing that ever happened to her, she got her panty hoses stuck in her ass on a hot summer day.
For five years I told her, “You have to have bad shit in your life to be a good writer.”
She spent two years trying to rewrite something like, “Gone with the wind.” A heavy sex scene on page fifty was a clean cotton sheet between two people, and a think blanket over the top of them. The big climax for these two characters was the fireworks outside their window ten miles away. I told her she should go to Vegas for two weeks, get a pimp with a had habit, and roll in the dirt of humanity. 
She said I was a sick puppy…  “Yes,” I replied, “now your getting it. You have to have a load of shit on your back to be a good writer.”
Welcome to a world few understand Anne...


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 10, 2014)

Ann great introduction!  You have a warmth and honesty that would be welcome just about anywhere, ceptem  maybe up north with a bunch of straight laced Yankees.  The top of the rollercoaster means nothing if you haven't been on  bottom.  Welcome to the forum...Bob


----------



## PiP (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Anne  Your intro makes my life sound so dull...


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 10, 2014)

Puts my time in the motorcycle gang to shame...

I noticed you said, "took the next few years off," not, "quit writing for a few years." Some people write, some people are writers. A writer is someone who's always "reeling in the years, stowing away the time," for future use in some epic tale. I'd be interested to see what kinds of tales you have stored away.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns. You can probably edit your first post when you reach ten and become an official member.


----------



## No Man (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome! Nice piece for an intro, scary tooooooo.


----------



## AnnePrice (Aug 11, 2014)

Pandora~ Thank you!

InstituteMan~ I was hoping you'd say that!

Thepancreas11~ Yeah, in hindsight maybe I shouldn't have been so quick to leave the underwear model and the Tina Tuner impersonator, I mean when is that ever going to happen again. 

Apex~ Thank you for the welcome. I do think that this place might "get me" 

Pip~ I am sure your life is awesome, and beside for all my debauchery I haven't got a damn thing to show for myself besides a fine collection of scars and numerous neurosis.  

Nickleby~Motorcycle gang? Do tell! Thank you for the welcome

No Man~ Thank you for the welcome!


----------

